# Hey Steve........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You know anything about one of these? Never heard of one myself.

https://lancaster.craigslist.org/mcy/d/sadsburyville-1951-horex-regina-350/6932850412.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It looks somehow familiar, but that's because its appearance is much like many other German bikes of that time.
I like the BMW-style rear suspension.

This one looks as if it's being held together by its coat of rust.

Take a look at: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horex
There's lots of good information there.
Horex: "A motorcycle made by motorcycle riders for motorcycle riders."


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

> This one looks as if it's being held together by its coat of rust.


Lmao, that's funny.

There's a rust hole in the cylinder head. Lol


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

That rear suspension looks a lot like the one on a friend's '53 Beezer, called a 'springer'. That setup had a significant drawback.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

pic said:


> Lmao, that's funny.
> 
> There's a rust hole in the cylinder head. Lol


That's not the head; it's the cylinder itself, if it goes in past the fins.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

To me, it looks like a broken cooling fin or two. Pretty common on bikes that old that are still survivors.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Here ya go Steve, a left-hand sidecar. Man, is that a beautiful piece of work or not.

Simply stunning...........


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Peugeot? I dinna know. Very nice, but for the British trade?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Springer forks, hard-ass rear end... What's not to like?
Well, those brakes leave a lot to be desired, but those were different times back then.

I, too, didn't know that Peugeot made bikes; and I particularly didn't know that some, at least, were made for British consumption.
And I just love the blue-and-white paint job.

Thanks, *paratrooper*. You made my day.

.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought that Peugeot made bicycles at one point in time. I'm pretty sure, but not 100% positive.

No clue that they made m/c's though. Much different times for sure. A true gentleman's ride.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, Peugeot made bicycles.
So did FN.
And both of them made motorcycles, too.

Back before I could afford a bike, I had a Lambretta motorscooter.
A friend I travelled to school with had a Peugeot 'scooter.
That (1950s) Peugeot's point-of-interest was that its springs-cum-shock-absorbers were fairly large blocks of rubber, mounted in shear. The system actually worked pretty well, and the rubber never cracked or tore while he had the 'scooter.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Here ya go Steve, a left-hand sidecar. Man, is that a beautiful piece of work or not.
> 
> Simply stunning...........
> 
> View attachment 17297


Note that the Peugeot's engine is a frame member, in both compression and tension (I think).
It's an interesting design feature.
I believe that it was originally a British innovation, to save weight.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Note that the Peugeot's engine is a frame member, in both compression and tension (I think).
> It's an interesting design feature.
> I believe that it was originally a British innovation, to save weight.


Yes, even today, a lot of m/c's use the engine as a stressed frame member. Some are getting away from curved frame spars and going to nothing but straight pieces. There's a technical term for it, but I'm drawing a blank right now. It'll come to me much later tonight when I'm sleeping.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> To me, it looks like a broken cooling fin or two. Pretty common on bikes that old that are still survivors.


Looking at original Craigslist photo, it now looks like an oil spot or just a shadow. 
Optical illusion ?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Note that the Peugeot's engine is a frame member, in both compression and tension (I think).
> It's an interesting design feature.
> I believe that it was originally a British innovation, to save weight.


When I think 'engine as a frame member' I think Vincent. Model name Black Shadow? A very serious power/speed street machine in its time. Cornering not its specialty, but some of those, um, incidents were caused by the enthusiasm in its acceleration from a stop - especially if the rider was stoned.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In the days of the Vincent Black Shadow, not a lot of people got stoned.
Drunk? Yes.
But the folks who could afford to buy Vincents, or Broughs, weren't stoners.

T.E. Lawrence died when he couldn't properly control his Brough on a dirt road.
He wasn't stoned or drunk, but he did have a strong death wish.

BTW, there's something interesting about street and touring bikes.
From what I've seen, most bikes are faster than many cars, but almost any car can out-corner a bike.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

.50 cal. ammo box on the rear for added storage.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Low on legroom...but that's OK: Jean is short.

Looks like a Zundapp...








...Or it's got a home-made frame.

.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> In the days of the Vincent Black Shadow, not a lot of people got stoned.
> Drunk? Yes.
> But the folks who could afford to buy Vincents, or Broughs, weren't stoners.
> 
> ...


A "friend of a friend" did himself and his just-restored Black Shadow considerable damage when he accelerated from a stop at a T intersection into a stone retaining wall on the solid side of the T. He was significantly stoned.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's now. Not then.

Since your friend did that to a Vincent Black Shadow, his motorcycle club should probably, um, dis-member him.

Once it's been repaired, I'd be glad to give the Vincent a new and better home.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That's now. Not then.
> 
> Since your friend did that to a Vincent Black Shadow, his motorcycle club should probably, um, dis-member him.
> 
> Once it's been repaired, I'd be glad to give the Vincent a new and better home.


That happened closer to then than now - in the 60s. The times, the Vincent and the people are all gone away.


----------

